# New Twist on Face Paint



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This time of year my gear just stays in the van so I can bolt at any moment. I had this really cool little face paint thing that worked like a deodorant. Well apparently it got hot enough in the van to melt and then the multi colored side fell apart. I like the idea though so I started dabbling with making my own and putting it in the dispenser. This lead me to thinking about those little travel size deodorants. Unfortunately the little deodorant I chose had take a tip from matthews and the pusher was a waffle pattern. The solution was to cut a piece of plastic bag and stretch it over the bottom of the pusher and then screw it back down. I then snugged up the bag and wrapped a rubber band around to hold it tight. I poured the first layer up to the rim. I then put it in the freezer for a couple of minutes. Once cooled I trimmed the plastic bag down to the wax/paint. Now I wrapped masking tape around the dispenser at the top so I could pour above the lip.

I chose a deodorant with the most mild smell and then washed it really good with hot water and odor free soap.

The recipe is 3 full crayons and 2 tps of baby oil. For a double boiler I used a black olive can in a small pan.

Here are the results.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

cool, what if you used a travel soap dish and epoxyed some dividers into it. You could make 3 or 4 different litle compartments and run all your fingers at one time across it and make stripped camo on your face. Maybe I'll design that and print one on the 3d printer.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

onyx48166 said:


> cool, what if you used a travel soap dish and epoxyed some dividers into it. You could make 3 or 4 different litle compartments and run all your fingers at one time across it and make stripped camo on your face. Maybe I'll design that and print one on the 3d printer.


Now that would be very cool, make it with a single lid and keep me posted.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

how well does it wash off? I like the dispenser idea


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Comes off pretty easily, My wife hasn't fussed at me yet and we attend school stuff for the kids.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool idea I think I will give it a try.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

well just thought of a new container for it altoids mint can and use aluminum foil to seperate for differnt colors


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

sc4x4truck said:


> well just thought of a new container for it altoids mint can and use aluminum foil to seperate for differnt colors



That would work. I have a military style face paint container that has three compartments. I have refilled it recently but I really like the sticks.


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

If you wanted to go crazy with the colors you could use one of those daily pill dividers and fill each compartment with a different color. I think I may try this! Thanks!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Great Idea! OhWell, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

You could also get some activated charcoal. Thanks for putting this up. I had not thought of using crayons.


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does the baby oil lose its oder?


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

With Halloween right around the corner I can experiment with the recipe and scent while misdirecting my hunting needs onto being a creative parent. Thanks for the post!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

2.5"x3.5" 5/8 deep will that hold 3 crayons in each slot which is 3/4 wide?



OhWell said:


> Now that would be very cool, make it with a single lid and keep me posted.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Very clever thinking.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

interesting, any pics of it on your face?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

DnH_Scents said:


> Very clever thinking.


Thank you sir.

I guess I need to shoot some pics of myself when I have it on. 

it does work very well


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

onyx48166 said:


> View attachment 2052850
> 2.5"x3.5" 5/8 deep will that hold 3 crayons in each slot which is 3/4 wide?


That would be perfect.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

O dub ya, I can tell you are keeping those little brain cells hot. Neet idea. Just a little worried about the selfie face pics. Your mama told me she had to tie a pork chop around your neck to get the dog play with you, some of us have weak stomachs out here. I wanna know if the new face paint has put you in touch with that big buck that you been chasing? A pic of you and the big boy would be nice.
Later,
Home Fri


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Tunaboy said:


> O dub ya, I can tell you are keeping those little brain cells hot. Neet idea. Just a little worried about the selfie face pics. Your mama told me she had to tie a pork chop around your neck to get the dog play with you, some of us have weak stomachs out here. I wanna know if the new face paint has put you in touch with that big buck that you been chasing? A pic of you and the big boy would be nice.
> Later,
> Home Fri


Okay I will paint up one of my kids. It was a hot dog, we were too poor to waste a pork chop.......... I have not had ideal conditions to chase that bruiser so I have been staying out of his space. I plan to get after him next week.

On the baby oil odor: the stuff I have has very little to no odor. You could mix in a drop or two of scent killer if it bothers you.


----------



## Stevem74 (Jan 31, 2006)

if the baby oil scent is of concern, just use mineral oil instead.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Stevem74 said:


> if the baby oil scent is of concern, just use mineral oil instead.



Good idea, I tried Albolene because I had some for cleaning my fly line but it is too thick. It would work with a dry coloring agent as it melts right around average body temperature. Or maybe us the Albolene as the base and add just a little bit of crayon like half of one.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

take a look on youtube about making crayola lipstick. I think that most use coconut oil and maybe a little vegetable oil and one crayola.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

I wonder if coconut oil would work as an attractant?
Bet it would with bears. 

DK


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

I mixed up a batch of paint tonight with a crayon and vasaline. (worked great). I did have to steal one of my son's play doh tubs to put it in. Guess I'll just apply with my finger.


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Coconut oil for bear attractant, No No No you have it all wrong thats 3 crayolas and 2 Cups of bacon fat oh excuse me thats 4 crayons use the last one for writing your last Will and Testament.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great ideal thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

Very interesting read. I haven't played with crayons of years, but I want to now!! Thanks!


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is how mine turned out. I made seven colors and put them in a pill organizer. All seemed to work well. Now I just need to use it. Thanks for the great thread!!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Crappiewizard said:


> View attachment 2054283
> 
> Here is how mine turned out. I made seven colors and put them in a pill organizer. All seemed to work well. Now I just need to use it. Thanks for the great thread!!!


Very cool !!! I am glad you guys are enjoying this. Did you need to tweak the recipe to get the consistency you wanted?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

dasbear said:


> Coconut oil for bear attractant, No No No you have it all wrong thats 3 crayolas and 2 Cups of bacon fat oh excuse me thats 4 crayons use the last one for writing your last Will and Testament.


I may make some for my buddies for Bear season and use the above recipe ideas.....


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

No tweaking it actually worked better than the stuff I already have. CHEAP!!!!! I enjoy do it yourself things like this!! I think you could mix mosquito repellant in with it to. I am gonna try that with next batch! Thanks again!! Very cool!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Crappiewizard said:


> No tweaking it actually worked better than the stuff I already have. CHEAP!!!!! I enjoy do it yourself things like this!! I think you could mix mosquito repellant in with it to. I am gonna try that with next batch! Thanks again!! Very cool!!


Awesome, I feel the same way. I like it much better than the stuff I purchased. maybe a little citronella oil ?


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

I made another batch with two crayons and it was even better! You can play around with this till you get what you want! Works great!


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

How well does this stick to skin? And how hard is it to get off skin?


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## Nocked'n'Loaded (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like a awesome idea... Cant wait to test it out later in the season


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Guys, it feels good to know you are making use of this little idea. It sticks to the skin very well yet comes off with soap and water and a wash cloth. If you don't shave that day it really grabs. It sure is a lot less expensive than buying the stuff constantly.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

O Dub Ya, I live in Wisconsin and it is often below freezing when hunting. Did you ever pop some of your camo in the freezer and see how well it spread on your face at lower temps? I would think a paste that would spread easily at 20° might be runny at 60-70°?

Tater-tot


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice idea, hav to try it


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Tunaboy said:


> O Dub Ya, I live in Wisconsin and it is often below freezing when hunting. Did you ever pop some of your camo in the freezer and see how well it spread on your face at lower temps? I would think a paste that would spread easily at 20° might be runny at 60-70°?
> 
> Tater-tot


Hey Tuna, you should work on it and develop a cold weather version. I stay in bed when it gets that cold around here..... I have a 5'4" bed warmer to stay close to when it gets that cold.......


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

O dub ya, careful about the 5'4" warmer unit. Once she figures out that she is driving the bus you may may not have time to chase that big buck you are looking to tag. You might be spending your free time chasing a vacuum cleaner instead. 
Spud Bud.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Tunaboy said:


> O dub ya, careful about the 5'4" warmer unit. Once she figures out that she is driving the bus you may may not have time to chase that big buck you are looking to tag. You might be spending your free time chasing a vacuum cleaner instead.
> Spud Bud.


I am up to three nice bucks I know the where abouts of. Are you kidding I am catching grief because I let a buck walk last night.

Isn't this your theme song....LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone thought of using Vitamin E oil instead of baby oil? Would this affect the skin?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anybody tried using coconut oil for this?


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine turned out nice... put about a half glob of vaseline on a cereal spoon. put in a small empty jar that was in a pot of water on medium heat. same spoon full of vitamin E oil. Let those melt then added one crayola crayon. I used grey, green, and black. then once those had all melted together I sprayed about 8 squirts of pure deet deep woods bug spray. Turned out great. put in a pill container I got at dollar store for under a 1$


----------



## 86irocz28 (Apr 4, 2011)

tagged.


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Any pics of it on? I don't want to see your ugly mugs, so maybe just on your arm...:lol3:


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

We need pics of it on!!


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Papsky said:


> Mine turned out nice... put about a half glob of vaseline on a cereal spoon. put in a small empty jar that was in a pot of water on medium heat. same spoon full of vitamin E oil. Let those melt then added one crayola crayon. I used grey, green, and black. then once those had all melted together I sprayed about 8 squirts of pure deet deep woods bug spray. Turned out great. put in a pill container I got at dollar store for under a 1$
> View attachment 2063729
> 
> View attachment 2063731


I'm assuming these amounts with each crayon of a particular color, then mix up another for another color, and so on?


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

jasboj said:


> I'm assuming these amounts with each crayon of a particular color, then mix up another for another color, and so on?


Correct. a small spoon of vaseline, a spoon full of oil (melt those first) add 1 crayon for color and let melt, then squirt the bug spray.


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

jasboj said:


> We need pics of it on!!










Goes on great. Not runny like the ones you buy at store. 
Also easy to clean with a couple soap and water applications
...and yes I know I should be a hand model


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great idea thanks for posting!!


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright, enough, I'm going to have to try this!!!


----------



## Luvbowhuntn (Oct 6, 2012)

Why not burn the ends of old wine corks? The soot from the burnt end goes on easily,doesn't run,and wipes off with a damp cloth. Plus you can get a buttload of them for next to nothing.


----------



## cskarns (Nov 4, 2010)

This looks awesome!! Going to try this. Definitely going to add bug spray for turkey season. What if you put it in a old makeup compact? That way you would have a mirror.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tag. Great idea.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

cskarns said:


> This looks awesome!! Going to try this. Definitely going to add bug spray for turkey season. What if you put it in a old makeup compact? That way you would have a mirror.


Why do you have a bunch of your old make up containers......LOL, LOL

That would be a good idea and I didn't think of it. Since I wasn't that brilliant I simply broke the mirror out of my old make up container....LOL,LOL

I use the deodorant containers because I use them to apply the paint.

I am thrilled you guys are enjoying this.

In college I did some modeling for Gorilla masks so no pics from me.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's my addition to this thread, although not a great one because I haven't made it yet. I'm coming up on the end of my dead down wind deodorant so this seems like the best option for a big stick if guys wanted to go that route. What about also using chapstick(or a scent free one) containers? Basically the same thing as a deodorant stick except smaller. Could do a couple in different colors. Well thats my two cents and I'll be giving this one a try this week.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

NJlungbuster said:


> Here's my addition to this thread, although not a great one because I haven't made it yet. I'm coming up on the end of my dead down wind deodorant so this seems like the best option for a big stick if guys wanted to go that route. What about also using chapstick(or a scent free one) containers? Basically the same thing as a deodorant stick except smaller. Could do a couple in different colors. Well thats my two cents and I'll be giving this one a try this week.


The chap stick tube is a brilliant idea.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

OhWell said:


> The chap stick tube is a brilliant idea.


Thanks. I have a good idea once in a while.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

OhWell said:


> This time of year my gear just stays in the van so I can bolt at any moment. I had this really cool little face paint thing that worked like a deodorant. Well apparently it got hot enough in the van to melt and then the multi colored side fell apart. I like the idea though so I started dabbling with making my own and putting it in the dispenser. This lead me to thinking about those little travel size deodorants. Unfortunately the little deodorant I chose had take a tip from matthews and the pusher was a waffle pattern. The solution was to cut a piece of plastic bag and stretch it over the bottom of the pusher and then screw it back down. I then snugged up the bag and wrapped a rubber band around to hold it tight. I poured the first layer up to the rim. I then put it in the freezer for a couple of minutes. Once cooled I trimmed the plastic bag down to the wax/paint. Now I wrapped masking tape around the dispenser at the top so I could pour above the lip.
> 
> I chose a deodorant with the most mild smell and then washed it really good with hot water and odor free soap.
> 
> ...


I will have to giv e this a try 
Thanks


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

I love this place, all you girls swapping recipes and makeup tips....


:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntinforchrist (Oct 11, 2009)

Tag. This is sweet!


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

Bad Juju said:


> I love this place, all you girls swapping recipes and makeup tips....
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


It is kinda funny the subject and the process... but it does save you a **** ton of money. I literally spent 50c to make mine. I found that using face paint during bow season is so much better than having a hot face mask on. Yeah it takes a little cleaning but better to have the open air on my face and not a face mask. Don't want that bruiser to see my moon pie face. and to have it double as bug repellant ... well cant complain


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

So I just had another thought about this. Has anyone tried adding Doe Estrus, or Dominant Buck to the stick and used it as a scent stick like the ConQuest scents?? I was thinking about this today and would much rather try it out than spend the $50 for one of those. Anyone??


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL...I'm not putting doe estrous on my face.

-WRM


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

WRMorrison said:


> LOL...I'm not putting doe estrous on my face.
> 
> -WRM


agreed


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice idea.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

WRMorrison said:


> LOL...I'm not putting doe estrous on my face.
> 
> -WRM


Lol well I would hope not! In my post I thought I said to just use it as a scent stick INSTEAD of face paint haha my bad for the misunderstanding


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Lol well I would hope not! In my post I thought I said to just use it as a scent stick INSTEAD of face paint haha my bad for the misunderstanding


Ah, well that makes more sense to me...lol.

-WRM


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Figured I would bring it back up since it's that time of year....


----------



## CGTurnbell (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you for making me choke on the plane ride home.....hahaha! Some of these comments are hilarious, but I agree with the scent stick though, they do get pricey!! May have to give that a shot.

&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the chap stick tube idea. But as much as I use Chap Stick, I would be dead prior to getting an empty one to use. Have to sweat talk some young ladies into giving me there used tubes.
Ches.


----------

